

Eradicate DRM within a decade - opcvx
http://boingboing.net/2015/01/20/announcing-apollo-1201-eradic.html

======
J_Darnley
That will never happen. Platforms just get more DRM in the form of walled
gardens, code signing, binary encryption modules. Alternatively everything
becomes an online-only service though which everything is streamed and you
don't actually own anything you just pay for a license which grants you access
while you can maintain a connection to some server.

~~~
pdkl95
So stop giving those services your money and patronage. As long as people keep
_paying_ them, the market will continue to provide what they see people are
willing to pay for.

Effecting change is rarely easy, and often requires _sacrifice_ , but
fortunately one of the benefits of the internet is that we have access to a
lot more options.

Also, remember that the longer a power is entrenched as the status quo, the
harder it is to change it. I strongly encourage making any necessary
sacrifices to help fight DRM, walled gardens, and the like _now_ , because
waiting will only make the problem worse. Right now it might only require
avoiding stuff like Netflix, which is a luxury. It will be a lot harder once
the MPAA/etc decide there are too many workarounds for Netflix and start
pressuring OEMs to start using the new Intel SGX to setup the "trusted
execution environment" they've always wanted.

~~~
wlesieutre
On this note, is anyone aware of a good source of non-DRMed ebooks? Not just a
place selling from little indie publishers; when a friend recommends a popular
book to me I'd expect to be able to find it in the catalog.

Does such a place exist, or do I have to go back to paper?

~~~
opcvx
If you like audiobooks you can try LibriVox.

[https://librivox.org/search](https://librivox.org/search)

[https://librivox.org/search?primary_key=30&search_category=g...](https://librivox.org/search?primary_key=30&search_category=genre&search_page=5&search_form=get_results)

They are very transparent. In my experience, about 95% of the books were
pleasing to listen to.

 _LibriVox recordings are Public Domain in the USA. If you are not in the USA,
please verify the copyright status of these works in your own country before
downloading, otherwise you may be violating copyright laws._

